# [SOLVED] &quot;Connection interrupted&quot;



## Adam87 (Jan 5, 2015)

Good afternoon, I have a small issue with my current cable connection and I am seeking a few tips on how to go about testing a few things on my own before bothering Time Warner about my problems. 

First of all, I have a Scientific-Atlanta Webstar DPC2100 cable modem running 15mbps down, 1mbps up. My problem is in a few different areas I have noticed performance issues, I have had this connection/service in 3 different locations, but this location is the only place I have had problems. My most noticeable problems first, Watching live streams to twitch.tv is not possible on source quality, it will buffer every 20-30 seconds, or skip portions of the video, works fine on youtube if I let it buffer ahead of time usually. Secondly, I noticed in any games I play that require broad band connection, I get occasional rubber banding which other players are not getting, even with a stable ping of 40-50 ms. A few examples, in battlefield I can see rubber banding happen which really isn't noticeable that often, but it became more apparent when I launched a older game like Quake 3 Arena, or Quake live version of Quake 3.

Due to the games older engine and the way the netcode is handled, any problems with connectivity does not produce client and server predictions being slightly off and rubberbanding, but instead pauses the game for the client and gives "connection interrupted" across the screen. I did not really notice the lag until I played quake 3/quake live, and then counter strike global offensive. With these two titles, I notice that servers close to me in combination with the way the games handle lag, results in noticeable performance problems. 

I had this connection at a previous residence, and did not experience any "connection interrupted" problems in the same game. I had this tested on my old computer, and my new build to eliminate the possibility of being a NIC issue, both produce the same consistent interruption every 30-45 seconds in games with servers having 40-50ms. I did a line quality test, and compared to a friend one town over (20-30 miles away), and he had similar results on his line quality test, but no issues with connection interruptions in the same game.

My line quality report:
Line quality test packet loss and latency | DSLReports, ISP Information

^As you can see, I do have some packet loss, but the hops I have packet loss on are the same ones my friend has some losses on. I honestly think the problem is the cable line running from the modem to the basement, and presumably to some splitter before running outside. My question is, are there any effective tests that can be done to verify the line itself is not having issues? Meters of some sorts? The reason I have asked this primarily, is because when it was installed, the cable technician had hooked the end of the cable that connects to the modem into a meter, and said it was showing "fail", but that his meter must be broken, and hooked it up anyway. The connection worked fine for basic browsing and the like, so I did not notice any issues. I didn't notice there was a problem until I installed a game that I have played since '99 off and on, now I can see in correlation with other games, that there is indeed some connectivity interruptions that result in my client having rubber banding, warping, and in the older games instance, complete pausing with connection interrupted message for about 1-2 seconds duration, then back to normal. 

I don't know if this modem could be the issue, infact I have the same modem as the previous residence, when I could play fine without any issues. I believe I need to find out a way to test the cable indoors from the modem to the basement, if possible. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

As you can imagine, I don't really want to raise a stink about minor connection issues with video games online to time warner, or not being able to watch live streams on source quality, not really the most important things to worry about in terms of internet connectivity, but they are indeed desired services that I would like to beable to use normally like previous residences I've lived at with this connection.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: "Connection interrupted"*

Welcome to TSF!

"I honestly think the problem is the cable line running from the modem to the basement, and presumably to some splitter before running outside."

This is not supported by the line quality report. 

Where you want to start is by going to speedtest.net and running a broadband test a couple of times. Compare the results with what package down/up you are paying for. If not showing the rates you are paying for ask them to do a line and modem check.

Next thing you need to do is update and run your antivirus/antimalware software to make sure your host is clean and the bad guys are not robbing you of some of your bandwidth.


----------



## Adam87 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: "Connection interrupted"*



Wand3r3r said:


> Welcome to TSF!
> 
> "I honestly think the problem is the cable line running from the modem to the basement, and presumably to some splitter before running outside."
> 
> ...


Here is a few test results:




























And a server further distance then less then 50 mi, to NY:


















The tests do fall short on download speeds, although the package states "up to 15mbps", and when I do local speed test on time warner website, it shows the normal 15mbps instead of the more realistic speed results from speedtest.net

As for the virus/malware, I have no detections on malware-bytes scan, and I have the same issues with connection interrupted between two different systems, neither of which do I use for p2p, or random downloads. Only downloading game related files from official sources, and youtube videos for music through java downloaders.

If there is no tests on the cable I can do myself, and the line quality tests suggest different, then I may have to contact time warner and see if they are interested in checking into it, although I'm not quite sure they will be concerned enough with the test results of the line quality.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: "Connection interrupted"*

Always best to use only one server for testing and the closer one at that. Those first three tests have quite a variance.

I would call them and complain. Have them do a line and modem check.


----------



## Adam87 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: "Connection interrupted"*

Roger, I will contact them today or tomorrow depending on office hours. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Adam87 (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: "Connection interrupted"*

Update: 
You can mark it as solved. They tested the signal and it was "-35", cut the connector off the cable and attached a new one, tested as "+8". Replaced old modem aswell. 










Thanks for the help, have a good day.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the update.


----------

